# Buya Mandir - Indian (God) Temple for Home



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am thinking to buy a small Mandir - Indian (God) Temple for Home.

Something like this :
https://www.google.com.au/search?hl...cp.r_qf.&fp=ad4bc22188e06f37&biw=1280&bih=480

Had a look into one of the biggest Indian Store – Udaya Spices Wentworthville
They have few, but are very costly almost above $250-$300 (off course these are very fancy ones) I am ok with small and decent one. Does not have to very fancy.

Any suggestions where to buy from (online or instore in Sydney)?

- Aarti


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

any help here please?


----------



## Pooja Mandir (Mar 20, 2013)

Google divine home australia 
This company is into Mandirs for homes 
Hope this helps

Cheers


----------

